# Favorite Place in PerC? (Part 2)



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

What's your favorite forum in PerC? If the choice you picked could be specified more feel free to post what forum you've chosen.

Note: Please don't say "Ban/Infractions Forum". Just don't.

Here's Part 1 and the rest of the forums; http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/147156-favorite-place-perc.html


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Definitely it either the Mafia sub-forum or Spam World. Mafia's not a choice, so I picked Spam World.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Definitely the mafia sub-forum if that were an option, but overall my favorite section is the entertainment plaza. The Personality Test Resource section is a close second.


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

@QrivaN and @LexiFlame Sorry, I've only been there once or twice. I didn't include it because it's a sub-forum of a sub'-forum.


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

Well this is stupid. Why is there NF's and not NT's etc...


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

platorepublic said:


> Well this is stupid. Why is there NF's and not NT's etc...


It's in part 1. There's a link in the first post.


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

Praying Mantis said:


> It's in part 1. There's a link in the first post.


Ah. Well my point still stands


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

Game Forum! In particular, the Mafia sub-forum


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I love how many other Mafiosos are voting 

Game Forum it is! I honestly used to contribute a _lot_ to the informational forums, but I've since moved on.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

Spades said:


> I love how many other Mafiosos are voting
> 
> Game Forum it is! I honestly used to contribute a _lot_ to the informational forums, but I've since moved on.


It's high time we get rid of these townies and TAKE OVER. Muahahaha.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Probably the Debate Forum or Philosophy and Critical Thinking, I also like the Current Events, they're the ones I frequent the most.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

S&R, it's the place with the most to learn.


----------

